# Actual benefit of compiling for CPUTYPE?



## zirias@ (Apr 28, 2020)

Seeing this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/different-cputype-for-clang-and-gcc.75144/ I was wondering whether there are some actual measurement results (on x86_64) showing a performance improvement when compiling for some specific CPU types? So far, I never used this option as I don't think it's worth the time to build all the packages for every single machine (as they all have different CPUs here) -- is this assumption still correct? Or are there some ports that significantly benefit so it makes sense to enable CPUTYPE just for them?


----------



## tingo (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, that assumption is still correct, IMHO. You might get a measurable improvement, but the benefit is far too small to justify the time spent.


----------



## diizzy (Apr 29, 2020)

You can get quite a bit of improvment but it's very library/application dependant so you have to evalute (do benchmarks).


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 29, 2020)

Compiling with CPUTYPE  can be usefull in two situations:
1. You have computer.
2. You identical computers.


----------

